# It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...



## Yoyo_Jo (May 27, 2010)

Sigh. Our "annual" late Spring snowfall has arrived. Last year it happened in early June. I took this picture a couple of hours ago. We're supposed to get 10 - 20 cm overnight. :sob:


----------



## smartie2000 (May 28, 2010)

:sobk I hope this does not hit Edmonton. Environment Canada only reads rain for us.


----------



## JeanLux (May 28, 2010)

Wow, I hope that it does not disturb the growing of your outside plants too much!!! Jean


----------



## parvi_17 (May 28, 2010)

Holy s*&t! If it snows here, I will be on the next plane to LA!


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2010)

It's good for plants that need a cool down! oke:


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2010)

Weirdo weather!


----------



## Drorchid (May 28, 2010)

That is amazing. It is supposed to be close to 90 F (32 C) here tomorrow and we are not too far away from you guys in Canada!

Robert


----------



## Clark (May 28, 2010)

nothing but tan lines here...
thinking coronas for the weekend


----------



## cnycharles (May 28, 2010)

it was snowing at my sister's in wyoming on monday, while it was 80F and about to go up to 90F here... I think you need more of those sun sculptures on your wall to melt that snow!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2010)

Oh my! Makes me glad I don't live any farther north than I do!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 28, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> ...I think you need more of those sun sculptures on your wall to melt that snow!



Heh heh. Funny you should mention that; I have suns hanging all over the place in the back yard, mostly on the fence...I love them.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 29, 2010)

In a word, depressing...don't worry, summer will come one day.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 29, 2010)

OMG it is snowing on and off today in Edmonton


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 29, 2010)

^^ Here too. We're supposed to get 1-3 cm overnight again. This is getting old. Next week is supposed to be nice though, 19 or 20 C. I can hardly wait...


----------



## parvi_17 (May 29, 2010)

I have to cover my Cyps in case the flower buds freeze...


----------



## Orchidzrule (May 29, 2010)

So far no white crap, but we are being inundated by rain of positively biblical proportions here in Manitoba over the last two or three days. I took a drive this morning and the fields are underwater, and the creeks and ditches are overflowing.


----------



## jewel (May 29, 2010)

wow, that sounds really nasty! here in the desert southwest were going for a toasty 90 degrees awww i love summer!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 30, 2010)

For the record, this is the first time I can remember in my entire life that it has snowed this late in the season here. I've seen snow in April before, even in early May, but not at the end of May! It's very depressing. Our growing season here is short enough!

I've covered my Cyps, but I'm still concerned for the flower buds tonight. If I lose them, I will lose my mind as well!

My mom says she remembers it snowing in June one year, so...


----------



## cnycharles (May 30, 2010)

well we had that snow on mother's day up in the hills, but it's been above 50F for the most part at night and not supposed to be below that until next friday night. usually chilly weather would dip towards us, but we're holding steady... hope the flower buds don't blast from the cold. I'm not sure but I think some of the local blueberry crop may have been hit by the freeze (again like last year)


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2010)

Good luck, all you Canadians. I hope the frost/freeze does not come.


----------



## Lanmark (May 31, 2010)

Makes me wonder what the advantages are to living in Calgary or Edmonton.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 31, 2010)

Hardly any bugs survive our winters.  (Except the damn mealies of course).


----------



## Lanmark (May 31, 2010)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Hardly any bugs survive our winters.  (Except the damn mealies of course).



I HATE mealies! 

So.... no spiders? :clap: I'm scared of spiders. :sob:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 31, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> I HATE mealies!
> 
> So.... no spiders? :clap: I'm scared of spiders. :sob:



Yah mean like this "little" fellow I found in the garden a couple years back? (that's about natural size on my monitor)


----------



## Lanmark (May 31, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Yah mean like this "little" fellow I found in the garden a couple years back? (that's about natural size on my monitor)



 Aaaaarrrrgggggh! I hate you right now, Tom.  oke:

:wink: (not really)

OMG what is that thing -- one of those huntsman spiders? Jeez we used to get those things down in Florida, and I would nearly die of fright!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 31, 2010)

Send it here right away - I have just the thing to fix it up. :fight:

I _hate_ spiders. Hell, that's not even a spider, it's a monster.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 31, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Makes me wonder what the advantages are to living in Calgary or Edmonton.



I often wonder the same thing! We have a pretty high quality of life and standard of living in both cities, though we often don't realize it. Both cities are big enough that shopping, services, etc. are really good and available, but small enough that they are, for the most part, not jam-packed. We have some breathing space . You also don't have to pay like a million dollars or $2000/month for a modest condo/apartment downtown. In Edmonton at least, most people live in the suburbs or communities outside of downtown, and commute to work (usually by car - we don't rely too much on transit like they do in bigger cities like Toronto and New York). Jobs are readily available here, and we have a number of really good and respected post-secondary schools. 

To give you an idea of how people live, you usually see ONE PERSON driving to work in a great big Lexus or Mercedes SUV that seats seven or eight. No one car pools here, and people love their gas-guzzling luxury vehicles!

BUT, none of this is enough to keep me here with the weather we have!



Lanmark said:


> I HATE mealies!
> 
> So.... no spiders? :clap: I'm scared of spiders. :sob:



Yeah we have spiders, but they're small and not mutant freaks like the one Tom posted!


----------



## Lanmark (May 31, 2010)

parvi_17 said:


> To give you an idea of how people live, you usually see ONE PERSON driving to work in a great big Lexus or Mercedes SUV that seats seven or eight. No one car pools here, and people love their gas-guzzling luxury vehicles!



 With the economic downturn here in the past couple of years I've had to make some drastic changes in my lifestyle. Gone are the large luxurious living quarters with plenty of gardens to plant and design. Hello townhome. Gone are the two automobiles (one really nice). Hello big slightly used Buick. :rollhappy: At least everything is paid for, I have a liveable income, a nest egg remains stashed away even if it is smaller than it once was, and there aren't any big debts hanging ominously over my head. I'm just wondering now, though, if I'll still be able to take up residence in France someday when my official retirement age finally come rolling around. :sob: I might have to settle for something less.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 31, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> With the economic downturn here in the past couple of years I've had to make some drastic changes in my lifestyle. Gone are the large luxurious living quarters with plenty of gardens to plant and design. Hello townhome. Gone are the two automobiles (one really nice). Hello big slightly used Buick. :rollhappy: At least everything is paid for, I have a liveable income, a nest egg remains stashed away even if it is smaller than it once was, and there aren't any big debts hanging ominously over my head. I'm just wondering now, though, if I'll still be able to take up residence in France someday when my official retirement age finally come rolling around. :sob: I might have to settle for something less.



Some people were hit pretty bad by the recession. Interestingly though, in my little city I didn't really notice a difference in how people have been spending their money. All I hear about is people building new million dollar houses, buying new cars, and the stores are very crowded on weekends. I sure as heck haven't been moving into a new house or driving a brand new car! But, my family is doing pretty well.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 1, 2010)

I still spend too much money  but hey, life is short. I've got to spoil myself sometimes.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks like some kind of horror movie!


----------



## alexta6 (Jun 1, 2010)

wow.. snow in late may?? i thought that only happens in the souther hemisphere.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 2, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Looks like some kind of horror movie!



Which, Dot? The snow or Tom's spider? :evil:


----------



## toddybear (Jun 2, 2010)

We often have snow in May in Newfoundland...in fact we did have a skim a week ago. Newfoundland and Alberta do not have much in common EXCEPT for this feature! We just grin and bear it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Which, Dot? The snow or Tom's spider? :evil:


As far as I'm concerned -- BOTH!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> As far as I'm concerned -- BOTH!



Honestly, there are worse things crawling around, even in the house sometimes. There is a huge centipede that I find in the house from time to time called _mukade_. These are highly poisonous and can send a grown man to the hospital with high fever and intense swelling. The average size is around 4 inches, and I've seen them up to 8, but thankfully not in the house! Nasty buggers...

Snow in May :rollhappy: that is just too antithetical. The joke in Montana is that it can snow any month of the year!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 2, 2010)

OMG, monster centipedes too??? I will take snow in May over all your creepy cooties any day.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, snow sounds _much_ better to me too. I wonder if Japanese style creepy crawlies or those massive venomous Japanese hornets reside in a place like Bora Bora? They don't have snow in Bora Bora! 


My parents have traveled to Newfoundland a number of times, Toddybear. They seem to like it there.


----------

